# LOOK 585 Optimum



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

When I Google LOOK 585 Optimum all I get are websites of European bike shops. Anyone have an idea of when they will be available in the US?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

r1levy said:


> When I Google LOOK 585 Optimum all I get are websites of European bike shops. Anyone have an idea of when they will be available in the US?


Hi,

We've already begun shipping the Optimum models to a number of shops in the U.S. If you give me an idea where you live, I could steer you toward the nearest authorized dealer - any of them will be able to special order one for you if they do not have the size/model you're looking for.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## SkippyCycle (Apr 20, 2006)

Chas,

This new Look caught my attention until I saw an Interbike interview where the guy was saying that it's basically a female geometry bike. 

Further research on the internet found euro bike shop websites that reinforce this position. The Look site says nothing. What's the scoop? I'd be kind of bummed if I showed up with my new ride and my buds suggested I get a sex change.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

SkippyCycle said:


> Chas,
> 
> This new Look caught my attention until I saw an Interbike interview where the guy was saying that it's basically a female geometry bike.
> 
> Further research on the internet found euro bike shop websites that reinforce this position. The Look site says nothing. What's the scoop? I'd be kind of bummed if I showed up with my new ride and my buds suggested I get a sex change.



- The "Elle" models are "Womens Specific". "Optimum" is a Roubaix type/style geometry bike IIRC.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

The "Elle" models are women's COLORS specific. I think that guy is saying the Optimum is a "girl's" geometry, being more relaxed - i.e., for girls or girlie-men.

I'm not saying that. Get the bike that fits. When you waste them on the monster climb, who'll have the last laugh?


----------



## SkippyCycle (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not saying it's a girl's geometry, the Look rep is saying it on Look's interbike page. Check out the interbike tab at the top of roadbikereview then select Look then watch the mtbr. video. (Here's the link if it works: http://content.mtbr.com/TRD_14_361crx.aspx). The 4th product he presents is the 585 Optimum. He's pretty specific about it being for the dudettes.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've got the new 2008 Look catalog. As far as I can tell, the Optimum and the Elle are identical in all respects except for color.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes the optimum & Elle are identical (different colour) - Virtual top tube is shorter by around 13 mm and the headtube by 16 mm for a medium size frame. Its good if you usually have lots of spacers and tend to use a shorter stem - I think its a great idea. A lot of bikes you see on here tend to have lots of spacers or with stems flipped or the bars set at an inclination basically tring to get that extra height so as to get the handlebar height levelish to saddle height - well her is a frame that does it without looking silly.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

The 2007 585 Elle was just a different paint job than the origin. So with introduction of the Optimum, you're saying the Elle has changed over to the Optimum geometry?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, if you look at the Look site elle is actually listed as a colour variant in the Optimum range.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

This is another instance where Look is ahead fo the curve. We have a large focus on women, on average fit over two women to their bikes each day, and I've decided "Women's Specific" bikes are unneccessary. What I'd rather see are frames like the Optimum - shorter reach, taller headtube w/o gender specificity. There are a lot of men that could use shorter reach frames...a lot. At least Look, unlike many manufacturers, isn't creating a wsd version of their regular road bikes, spec'ing them exactly, and then upcharging for the privledge of pretty graphics.

I wouldn't mind seeing this frame another size smaller - with a 49.5 TT


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

jm3 said:


> This is another instance where Look is ahead fo the curve. We have a large focus on women, on average fit over two women to their bikes each day, and I've decided "Women's Specific" bikes are unneccessary. What I'd rather see are frames like the Optimum - shorter reach, taller headtube w/o gender specificity. There are a lot of men that could use shorter reach frames...a lot. At least Look, unlike many manufacturers, isn't creating a wsd version of their regular road bikes, spec'ing them exactly, and then upcharging for the privledge of pretty graphics.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing this frame another size smaller - with a 49.5 TT


Exactly. A frame that fits is the right frame. The frame description shouldn't matter, especially as, I suspect, many men might feel precluded from trying a women's frame.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I for one am hoping these bikes - either the Optimum or the Elle - show up in my LBS in my size. I'll be shopping for a new bike next year and I want to test ride them.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

This is what I've been waiting for!

Thank you LOOK for the new geometry.


----------

